# Britney Spears' Son is Safe from Cosmetic Mods



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

She had her son circumcised, but won't allow his ears to be pierced. Yeah...that makes sense.









Quote:

No ear piercing for Sean ******* Federline
Britney Spears reportedly ventured on a high speed car chase after hubby Kevin Federline, who was on the verge of piercing their 4-month-old son, Sean *******'s, ears. The singer was said to be absolutely horrified that her husband was going to get their son's ears pierced just like his, for fear that Sean would look like a girl or "trailer trash."

Britney allegedly jumped into her car to go after Kevin, all the while calling her body guards and prompting them to stop Kevin as well. Kevin was said to be heading for the Holier Than Thou parlor in Malibu.

"Brit was like a woman possessed when she heard Kevin had run off with their pride and joy, " a source was quoted as saying in Britain's Sunday Star newspaper. "So she jumped in her car with her minder and sent three more security guards to take a different route to the parlor to ensure they didn't miss Kevin."

Upon seeing Britney approaching, Kevin reportedly slammed on his brakes, before confronting his angry wife.

"Britney reminded Kevin that Sean hasn't even had his tetanus jab yet, so it was too early for his ears to be done," the source added. "And she complained that apart from looking like white trailer trash, Sean would be taken for a girl if he wore earrings."
To quote her use of the phrase "trailer trash," which I know isn't too popular around here, well, at least she is trying to raise her son better than she acts, because that's certainly a term that applies to her!


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Two questions - 1. Is the tetanus shot an automatic one? I thought it was only given if it was needed. 2. Was he circ'd? I heard a rumor about a picture of them leaving the hospital with a bag that said on the outside that it contained circumcision gauze and vaseline, but I've never seen the picture. Has anyone else seen it?

I have to say - even if she DID get him circ'd, I'm glad she protected him from further bodily trauma. I hope she waits until he's old enough to make the decision for himself!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

lovely - just lovely.







:


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, how do we know he is circ'ed?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea*
Yeah, how do we know he is circ'ed?

I read it here, a while back, on one of the other boards, maybe in TAO.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane*
Two questions - 1. Is the tetanus shot an automatic one? I thought it was only given if it was needed.

It's on the recommended list of childhood vaccines. It's combined with Diptheria and Pertussis in the DTaP.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

How do we know he's circ'd?
I wouldn't be surprised, given all of her other *educated* parenting decisions. (Such as driving with a 4-month old on her LAP.)


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I thought I read somewhere here that she was having a "bris like Kabala ceremony for him"


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

What sort of relationship is it when parents don't consult each other on something as permanent as ear piercing?


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

it's okay to circ but not to pierce ears? Priorities, Britney!

I understand why she's so ridiculed in the media. That kind of reasoning is just nonsensical.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caloli*
it's okay to circ but not to pierce ears? Priorities, Britney!

I understand why she's so ridiculed in the media. That kind of reasoning is just nonsensical.

Sadly, in our culture circ is so routine that most people don't view it as abnormal or consmetic. After all it doesn't hurt and for medical reasons it has to be done.







:


----------



## Karen-Ida (Oct 23, 2005)

What is circ? Some sort of vaccination? Is it "worse" to do this than pierce a baby's ear?
English is not my first language, and unfortunately I misunderstand a lot.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

circ = circumcision.
ric = routine infant circumcision.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karen-Ida*
What is circ? Some sort of vaccination? Is it "worse" to do this than pierce a baby's ear?
English is not my first language, and unfortunately I misunderstand a lot.

It is cutting the foreskin off the penis.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karen-Ida*
What is circ? Some sort of vaccination? Is it "worse" to do this than pierce a baby's ear?
English is not my first language, and unfortunately I misunderstand a lot.

This is circ:

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/methods.html

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I was SO tempted to call her a name in my subject, but I won't. Actor Jenny McCarthy wrote explicitly in her mothering book about her son's circumcision. She said she KNEW it the wrong thing to do even as she was taking him to his appointment to have it done. But she did it because she thought it "looked nicer" and she wanted to have a "pretty looking penis" to please herself and even said she KNOWS that's a stupid reason, but did it anyway. Ugh!

I'm sure someone could pull that exact quote by going to a local library and borrowing it. While I'm not quoting her word-by-word, I haven't forgotten what she said. Terrible.


----------



## Mylittlevowels (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap*
I was SO tempted to call her a name in my subject, but I won't. Actor Jenny McCarthy wrote explicitly in her mothering book about her son's circumcision. She said she KNEW it the wrong thing to do even as she was taking him to his appointment to have it done. But she did it because she thought it "looked nicer" and she wanted to have a "pretty looking penis" to please herself and even said she KNOWS that's a stupid reason, but did it anyway. Ugh!

I'm sure someone could pull that exact quote by going to a local library and borrowing it. While I'm not quoting her word-by-word, I haven't forgotten what she said. Terrible.

It's not "pretty looking", it's got a big ugly friggen scar on it!







:


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

ugh to that jenny mcarthy book! although I found some chapters hilarious, the circ part disgusted me. Where did the story about britney come from? I wonder how much is true, you know? I love reading celeb gossip, and always wonder where they get their info.


----------

